# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  ازمون قلمچی فردا به تعویق میفتد؟

## amirdostaneh

ذوستانی که خبر از تعویق افتادن قلم چی دارن لطفا اطلاع بدن

----------


## MH_220

داداش کنسل نیست بشین بخون یا اگه خوندی که مرور کن 

به امید خدا برو سر جلسه ...

مشهد هوا در حد -12 هستش اما خب باید بریم دیگه

----------


## amirdostaneh

> داداش کنسل نیست بشین بخون یا اگه خوندی که مرور کن 
> 
> به امید خدا برو سر جلسه ...
> 
> مشهد هوا در حد -12 هستش اما خب باید بریم دیگه


واسه ازمون اماده هستم اما واسه شرایط ازمون نه

----------


## amirdostaneh

- آزمون کانون فرهنگی آموزش قلم چی در سراسر استان کرمان لغو شد‎

----------


## MH_220

> - آزمون کانون فرهنگی آموزش قلم چی در سراسر استان کرمان لغو شد‎



دلیلش چی بوده ؟

----------


## amirdostaneh

> دلیلش چی بوده ؟


انفولانزا

----------


## banafsheh

> - آزمون کانون فرهنگی آموزش قلم چی در سراسر استان کرمان لغو شد‎


 :Yahoo (13): 
برادر این که مال یک سال پیشه!!!

----------


## maryam2015

خب چه فایده داره واسه یه شهر رو کنسل کنن اونوقت که سوالات تو اینترنت می ره ...باید سراسری کنسل کنن دیگه :Yahoo (110):

----------


## MH_220

منم همینو میگم ... 

اینا نمیان کنسل کنن واسه همچین هوایی ...
اگه قراره واسه این هوا کنسل کنن پس همه ی ازمون های دی به بعد تعطیل میشه  :Yahoo (76): 

بعدشم به قول مریم خانوم اینا اگه الان واسه یه شهر رو کنسل کنن خوب دیگه نمیتونن بگیرن ازشون که ... چون سوال ها منتشر میشه و سوال اضافی هم ندارن که بخوان از اون شهر بعدا بگیرن ...

پس یا تعطیل نمیکنن یا همه رو تعطیل میکنن مگر در موارد خاصی که واقعا نشه ازمون برگزار بشه

----------


## maryam2015

تا الان فکر می کردم قلم چی پنج شنبه ها تعطیله ..الان زنگ زدم گف اگه هوا اینجوری باشه (اون لحظه هوا صاف بود )بازه وگرنه تعطیله ....الان دوباره داره برف می زنه هیییییی بلاتکلیف موندیم ولی اگه یخ ببنده من نمیرم اونوقت لیز بخورم همه بهم بخندن  :Yahoo (76):  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## amirdostaneh

دیگه معلوم نیست چی بشه اینجا از صبح  داره برف میاد

----------


## Afsoon 15

من به پشتیبانم زنگ زدم گفت برگزار میشه دمای هوا الان 3 درجه بالای صفر

----------


## amirdostaneh

من مطئنم برگزار میشه

اینجا -1

----------


## amirdostaneh

> برادر این که مال یک سال پیشه!!!


کلا دادن

----------


## gonahkar

بیخیال شید عزیزان . برگزار میشه

----------


## arnika

ینی میشه تافردا مشهد کوووولاک شه و تعطیل شه ازمون؟؟

----------


## amirdostaneh

بچه ها واسه ما لغو شد اس ام اس اومد که فردا بعد از ظهر ساعت 12 بریم سوالات رو بگیریم

----------


## Hellish

اینجـا تا فـردا میـشه منفی 5 درجـه!

:/ حـس آزمـون رفـتن نیـس توی اینـ سرما ولـی چه میـشه کرد!

----------


## Forgotten

فردا صبح شوفاژهای  حوزه ی مارو روشن میکنن سالن کاملا گرم میشه ! میچسبه آزمون دادن ! 
خداکنه صندلیم کنار پنجره و همچنین شوفاژ باشه  :Yahoo (4): 
برفم که بباره عالی میشه مسیرم هیجان انگیز میشه  :Yahoo (35):

----------


## _AHMADreza_

من نمیرم چون مطمنم هیچ وسلیه گرمایشی استفاده نمیکند قندیل میبندیم ک*نم یخ میزنه والله :/

----------


## _AHMADreza_

> فردا صبح شوفاژهای  حوزه ی مارو روشن میکنن سالن کاملا گرم میشه ! میچسبه آزمون دادن ! 
> خداکنه صندلیم کنار پنجره و همچنین شوفاژ باشه 
> برفم که بباره عالی میشه مسیرم هیجان انگیز میشه


اگه روشن نکند ؟ [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]

----------


## amirdostaneh

دوستان لطفا بعد ازمون یه سوال سفید اسکن کنید بزارید تو همین تاپیک

----------


## Hellish

> من نمیرم چون مطمنم هیچ وسلیه گرمایشی استفاده نمیکند قندیل میبندیم ک*نم یخ میزنه والله :/


زنـگ زدم به دوستـم گُف گـلوگاه زنـگ زدن گـفتن بـرگزار نمیـشه امـا بچه های بهـشهر میرن :/

اینـم شـانسه ؟ :Yahoo (21):

----------


## mehrdadlord

> من نمیرم چون مطمنم هیچ وسلیه گرمایشی استفاده نمیکند قندیل میبندیم ک*نم یخ میزنه والله :/


😅

Sent from my SM-A710F using Tapatalk

----------


## amirdostaneh

> زنـگ زدم به دوستـم گُف گـلوگاه زنـگ زدن گـفتن بـرگزار نمیـشه امـا بچه های بهـشهر میرن :/
> 
> اینـم شـانسه ؟


چقدر هم استانی داریم

بابل هم لغوه

----------


## _AHMADreza_

> زنـگ زدم به دوستـم گُف گـلوگاه زنـگ زدن گـفتن بـرگزار نمیـشه امـا بچه های بهـشهر میرن :/
> 
> اینـم شـانسه ؟


ما چمران میریم دیگ از شانسم صندلیم تو سالن هم هست پکیج مکیج و شفاژ هم که نداره بخاری اونم برای کلاسا پارسال زمستون که اونم روشن نمیکردن شاید این دفعه دلشون بسوزه :/ ولی من نمیرم ارزش نداره سرما بخورم :/ فک نکنم منفی 5 بشه ها امروز صبح ساعت 11 بود -8

----------


## maryam2015

رامسر ما  برف رو شروع کرد ...خوب عزیزان من فردا ازمون نمیرم  :Yahoo (4):  :Y (397):  :Y (465):  :Y (465):  :Y (605):  :Y (605):

----------


## Hellish

> ما چمران میریم دیگ از شانسم صندلیم تو سالن هم هست پکیج مکیج و شفاژ هم که نداره بخاری اونم برای کلاسا پارسال زمستون که اونم روشن نمیکردن شاید این دفعه دلشون بسوزه :/ ولی من نمیرم ارزش نداره سرما بخورم :/ فک نکنم منفی 5 بشه ها امروز صبح ساعت 11 بود -8


مـن تو گـوشی مـامانم یـه دید زـده بودم به هـواشناسـی منفـی 5 زدهـ بودم :/

حـالا نمیـدونم چقـد صحت داره  :Yahoo (21): 

والا اینجـا منفی 3 درجـه بود آلاسکـا شدیم چـه برسه 7-8!


مـا بانواشـرفی هستیم ! شوفـاژ موفـاژ ندارن! یه بخـاری دارن صـدا موتور گـازی میده وقتی روشن میشه!

----------


## _AHMADreza_

> چقدر هم استانی داریم
> 
> بابل هم لغوه


انتظار داشتی بابل لغو نشه شنیدم گاز هم ندارید

----------


## Hellish

> چقدر هم استانی داریم
> 
> بابل هم لغوه


 پـرچم مـازندران همـه جا بالاس :Yahoo (4):

----------


## _AHMADreza_

> مـن تو گـوشی مـامانم یـه دید زـده بودم به هـواشناسـی منفـی 5 زدهـ بودم :/
> 
> حـالا نمیـدونم چقـد صحت داره 
> 
> والا اینجـا منفی 3 درجـه بود آلاسکـا شدیم چـه برسه 7-8!
> 
> 
> مـا بانواشـرفی هستیم ! شوفـاژ موفـاژ ندارن! یه بخـاری دارن صـدا موتور گـازی میده وقتی روشن میشه!


دیگ خارزمی نیستن راستی [emoji38]

----------


## Hellish

> دیگ خارزمی نیستن راستی [emoji38]



خـوارزمـی مهـد کودکـ شده :/

بَچـه مَچـه ها رو ریخـتن اونجـا!

بـآنو اشـرفی فقطـ واسـه بچـه های چهـارمِ

----------


## satar98

> ما چمران میریم دیگ از شانسم صندلیم تو سالن هم هست پکیج مکیج و شفاژ هم که نداره بخاری اونم برای کلاسا پارسال زمستون که اونم روشن نمیکردن شاید این دفعه دلشون بسوزه :/ ولی من نمیرم ارزش نداره سرما بخورم :/ فک نکنم منفی 5 بشه ها امروز صبح ساعت 11 بود -8


*تو بايد بري!!درصد شيمتو دزدين درآن با اون پز ميدن!!برو انتقامت بگير!!* :Yahoo (23):

----------


## _AHMADreza_

> *تو بايد بري!!درصد شيمتو دزدين درآن با اون پز ميدن!!برو انتقامت بگير!!*


نه رفتم دیدم دو تا سوال اخر غلط زده بودم فک میکردم درسته حقم ندزیده بودن [emoji38]

----------


## amirdostaneh

اره داداش نداریم . شما کجایید



> انتظار داشتی بابل لغو نشه شنیدم گاز هم ندارید






> پـرچم مـازندران همـه جا بالاس


اره دیگه

----------


## amirdostaneh

هیچی دیگه 1 و 2 بابل نیستن تو این ازمون

یاسمن فکر کنم گریه کنه

----------


## _fatemeh_

این قلم چی هم دیوونه کرده مارو  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## NilouMH

من زنگ زدم قلم بعد گفتن هرچقدرم برف بیاد ازمون برگزار میشه

----------


## mehrdadlord

> هیچی دیگه 1 و 2 بابل نیستن تو این ازمون
> 
> یاسمن فکر کنم گریه کنه


خخخخ ! امسال دیگه یا یاسمن یک میشه یا نادری  :Yahoo (4): ) دیگه بعد این همه سال زیر ۱۰ دادن ؛  زشته بابل یک نداشته باشه 😑 

Sent from my SM-A710F using Tapatalk

----------


## amirdostaneh

داداش اقابابایی هم چند باری سال قبل زیره 10 اورد هم چنین حبیب زاذه

----------


## Forgotten

> اگه روشن نکند ؟ [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]



یعنی از بین حدود 500 تا دختر و پسر که فردا تو حوزه امتحان میدن کسی نیست اعتراض کنه ؟!!  :Yahoo (77):

----------


## Forgotten

> انتظار داشتی بابل لغو نشه شنیدم گاز هم ندارید


اگه بابلی ها فردا نباشن رتبه های برتر چقدر جابجا میشه !!  :Yahoo (68):

----------


## Forgotten

> خخخخ ! امسال دیگه یا یاسمن یک میشه یا نادری ) دیگه بعد این همه سال زیر ۱۰ دادن ؛  زشته بابل یک نداشته باشه ������ 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A710F using Tapatalk


یک کشور قبلا توسط ارسلان رزرو شده است شاید اینایی که میگی یک منطقه دو بشن   :Yahoo (23):

----------


## amirdostaneh

> یک کشور قبلا توسط ارسلان رزرو شده است شاید اینایی که میگی یک منطقه دو بشن


یاسمن دسته کم نگیر

----------


## mostafa181

اینجا هوا منفی هشت درجه است  :Yahoo (35):

----------


## amirdostaneh

> اگه بابلی ها فردا نباشن رتبه های برتر چقدر جابجا میشه !!


بعید نیست 1 و 2 ازمون قبل بیان ازمون بدن تنهایی

----------


## Forgotten

> بعید نیست 1 و 2 ازمون قبل بیان ازمون بدن تنهایی


اره با توجه به اون همتی که یاسمن میر داره بعید نیست

----------


## amirdostaneh

> اره با توجه به اون همتی که یاسمن میر داره بعید نیست


ولی من میگم هر دوشون میرن

منم اماده ام واسه ازمون اما ازمون نمیشه داد

----------


## Forgotten

> ولی من میگم هر دوشون میرن
> 
> منم اماده ام واسه ازمون اما ازمون نمیشه داد


ما در حسرتیم یک متر برفو یک جا ببینیم  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## amirdostaneh

> ما در حسرتیم یک متر برفو یک جا ببینیم


مگه کجایی هستی

----------


## †Muhammad†

چه بحث خاله زنکیه اینجا!!!دوستان الان ازمون قلمچی تکلیفش چیه؟؟برا من زنگ زدن گفتن لغو شده ساعت 10 بیا سوالارو بگیر!!!
کل رشته هامو پنبه کردن با این حرفشون!دوستان اگ بابلی کسی هست خبر درست و حسابی داره ب ما بده ممنون میشم!!

----------


## Aries

مازندران ترکونده فک نکنم فردا برگزار شه اونجا...

----------


## arnika

خداااایا نمیشه مشهد تافردا کوووولاک شه?!

----------


## tear_goddess

شیراز هم سیل بیاد  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## saj8jad

> خداااایا نمیشه مشهد تافردا کوووولاک شه?!


دعا کن احتمالا کوولاکی چیزی بشه  :Yahoo (94): 

آزمون دادن تو این سرمای هوا فاجعست یعنی  :Yahoo (21):  ، تا فردا ببین هوا چقدر سردتر بشه  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Aries

> خداااایا نمیشه مشهد تافردا کوووولاک شه?!


یاد دوران ابتدایی افتادم!
بیخیال باو قلمچیه دیگه 
هرچی غیبت کمتر نتیجه ی نهایی بهتر 
مهم هم نیس تو چه محدوده ی ترازی باشی

----------


## amirdostaneh

داداش منم بابلم اره کنسل شد تو این سرما کی میاد ازمون بده . منم قبل اینکه بگن ازمون کنسله رفتم پتو گذاشتم تو کیفم واسه ازومون



> چه بحث خاله زنکیه اینجا!!!دوستان الان ازمون قلمچی تکلیفش چیه؟؟برا من زنگ زدن گفتن لغو شده ساعت 10 بیا سوالارو بگیر!!!
> کل رشته هامو پنبه کردن با این حرفشون!دوستان اگ بابلی کسی هست خبر درست و حسابی داره ب ما بده ممنون میشم!!





> مازندران ترکونده فک نکنم فردا برگزار شه اونجا...


درسته

----------


## Sh_1998

همه جا کنسله یا فقط بعضی شهرها؟

----------


## barman

> مازندران ترکونده فک نکنم فردا برگزار شه اونجا...


آره داداش تعطيلمون كردن

----------


## amirdostaneh

> همه جا کنسله یا فقط بعضی شهرها؟


نه فقط بعضی جاها

----------


## Sh_1998

> نه فقط بعضی جاها

----------


## Hellish

انقدی که ملت برای تعطیلی قلم دعا کردن اگه برای ظهور اما زمان دعا میکردن

تا الان ظهور کرده بود :\

----------


## Suicide

خوش به حالتون ...
من امروز صب رفتم بربری بگیرم ... از تنور دراورد داد ..داغ داغ بود ... یه دویست/سیصد متری راه بود تا برسم خونه .. وقتی رسیدم خونه بربری یخ کرده بود ...
دمای هوا 20 درجه زیر صفر بود ... فردا سردترم میشه ..چرا هواشناسی تلوزیون دمارو گرم تر میگه ؟؟

----------


## DR.MAM

*ما کرمانیا که در حسرت دیدن یه گوله برف باید بمیریم...اینجا فقط هوا خیلی خیلی سرده..همین*

----------


## aCe

> خوش به حالتون ...
> من امروز صب رفتم بربری بگیرم ... از تنور دراورد داد ..داغ داغ بود ... یه دویست/سیصد متری راه بود تا برسم خونه .. وقتی رسیدم خونه بربری یخ کرده بود ...
> دمای هوا 20 درجه زیر صفر بود ... فردا سردترم میشه ..چرا هواشناسی تلوزیون دمارو گرم تر میگه ؟؟


خب دادا اگه بخوان درست اعلام کنن که باید تعطیل کنن ... پس به خودشون زحمت نمیدن دروغ میگن راحتره  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## jj_golpa

دمای هوا اینجا -13 درجس و تعطیلم نکردن!

----------

